# USB Mass storage device trouble (solved. silly blunder)

## MontyPython1087

It seems that i have everything configured correctly. I have shot every command i know at this problem and i can see my usb2.0 cruzer mini thumbdrive.

I can even see it in usbview. The trouble is that i cannot access it. I have a sata hd which is /dev/sda. I have tried to fdisk many many possibilities for /dev/sd*. Anyone have any idea as to why i cant find/fdisk my thumbdrive?

----------

## SZwarts

I have a usb2.0 cruzer mini usb pen.

The way I access it is:

kernel options:

```

Device Drivers -->

SCSI device support --->

  [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support

  <*>   SCSI disk support

 <*>   SCSI generic support

USB support --->

  <*> Support for Host-side USB 

  [*]   USB device filesystem 

  <*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support   

  <*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support   

  <*>   USB Mass Storage support

```

or [M] if you prefer modules instead of kernel drivers.

Then install your new kernel reboot and you should get your /dev/sda1, mount it with vfat and start copying.

```

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda

```

And put it in fstab if you want user access...

I don't know what you want to do with fdisk? We are talking about an usbpen aren't we?

----------

## larand54

 *SZwarts wrote:*   

> I have a usb2.0 cruzer mini usb pen.
> 
> The way I access it is:
> 
> kernel options:
> ...

 

I have all these settings but the /dev/sda1 wont show up.

I have a Konica/Minolta camera Dimage Z3 and it continuosly shows "Initializing USB Connection" and  also tried an mp3-player with same result. If I have the camera plugged in at startup - the camera connects (BIOS work) but I still don't get any connection in Linux.

It has worked earlier som emerges back. I can't point out when it happened.

I have Kernel 2.6.9

----------

## SZwarts

do a dmesg right before you plug it in and right after... Sometimes it doesn't show up as /dev/sda1 but as sda2 3 or something else....

BTW this only works for Mass storage device, some camera's do it in another way, not as a mass storage device... Anyway for the topic starter it does use a mass storage device. before you plug it in and right after... Sometimes it doesn't show up as [green]/dev/sda1[/green] but a

----------

## larand54

Well there is no sda* device at all. When I had it working earlier I got /dev/sda1 for it.

In the dmesg list the last track of usb is the following:

```

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

```

If I connects and disconnects when system is running - dmesg shows nothing!

I'm quite sure it something wrong with the hotplug-function. But it is started and running...  :Confused: 

----------

## boroshan

same problem

worked fine two, maybe three days ago .

----------

## boroshan

I reverted to 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 and my SUB key worked again. I boot into 2.6.9-gentoo-r{5,6} and it doesn't.

So it's looking like a kernel bug to me. Of course there may be more than one factor involved

----------

## MontyPython1087

still nothing... Doing a ls -l gives me my sata hard drive at /dev/sda, /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3. It also gives me

/dev/sd: c4b0t0u0 c4b0t0u0p1 c4b0t0u0p2 c4b0t0u0p3

When i use usbview i can see my cruzer mini under the EHCI host controller. This is what usbview tells me about its interface number: (it seems that this is the kep section to look at)

Interface Number: 0

Name: ub

Alternate number: 0

Class: 08(stor.)

Sub Class: 6

Protocal: 50 Number of Endpoints: 2

lsusb gives me my thumbdrive on:

 Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0781:5150 Sandisk Corp.

Any thoughts? Oh.... And currently i am running kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r4

----------

## SZwarts

Well it sounds like if your usb stuff is work ok, but that somehow your SCSI  is not there or is not working properly. I would double check that you turned that on, that you actually load the new kernel, and otherwise I would look it in that direction. Seems like linux has no problem accessing the USB part, but it has difficulties converting it to the SCSI disk

----------

## Gentree

according to this site you camera does support mass-storage interface so you should be able to get  it to work on LInux.

http://www.teaser.fr/~hfiguiere/linux/digicam.html

 :Cool: 

----------

## boroshan

 *MontyPython1087 wrote:*   

> Any thoughts? Oh.... And currently i am running kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r4

 

mmm...

```
nick@xeno ~ $ uname -a

Linux xeno 2.6.8-gentoo-r4 #2 Thu Nov 18 21:09:06 GMT 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

I suppose it's possible I mistyped that version number. It wouldn't be the only typo in that posting, alas   :Embarassed: 

----------

## MontyPython1087

Yeah.... I am in the middle of going through the steps of the kernel building/installing process, going through every step to make sure all goes well. On question... In my grub.conf should i have the scsi boot option seeing as my sata hard drive is seen as sd and my thumbdrive is seen as sd?

uname -a gives me that im running 2.6.9-gentoo-r4

----------

## blaster999

There is another usb mass storage driver - and if it is loaded, you won't see your usb mass storage as /dev/sd*. It will be /dev/ub/*. Unfortunately, it doesn't always work correctly. I'd disable it in the kernel config - it's under device drivers/block devices/Low Performance USB Block driver. After disabling it everything works.

----------

## MontyPython1087

I got everything working. heres the story. (embarrassing as it may be).

For weeks i have been writing to /boot trying to update to the -r6 kernel. today i took a hard look in /boot and found that there was no grub folder. If you guys havent already figured out what i did, I did not mount /boot! After i mounted that and re-updated my kernel to -r4 seeing as boroshan said his thumbdrive worked in -r4 and not -6. I rebooted and everything works fine now. Thanks guys. I learned a lot in these past days. You are what makes gentoo awesome.

my thumbdrive now shows up as /dev/sdb. the only trouble is that mounting /dev/sdb1 to /mnt/usb gives me the whole: mount : fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, or too many mounted file systems.

Update: I fixed that problem. i had forgotten to add Codepage 437 and NLS iso 8859-1

----------

